# Loss of Hamishb



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Sad to report that, last week, we lost a contributor and a friend Hamish Benson (hamishb). Many of us here, knew Hamish well and indeed he served his apprenticeship with my brother in Kincaids, in Greenock. He passed after failing health and age taking its toll.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Another fine Scottish Engineer finished with engines....


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

R.I.P. Hamish. Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thoughts are with all his family and friends at a touching time.


----------

